# Sticky  Puppy photos! Post Yours Here!



## Fenris-wolf

Please post your puppy pictures here!! I hope this thread will make anyone feel better a bit better if they’re having a bad day or something?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Okay, I don’t know why, but I’m not able to post some pictures of Sisko when he was a puppy from my iPad on here ? I’ll find someway to!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Thank you for the encouragement to take a trip down memory lane! 

Tiny Peggy, still at the breeder's:









Meeting my husband for the first time:









Making herself at home:









That glorious freckled tummy:









First visit to her new groomer:


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thank you for the encouragement to take a trip down memory lane!
> 
> Tiny Peggy, still at the breeder's:
> View attachment 464672
> 
> 
> Meeting my husband for the first time:
> View attachment 464673
> 
> 
> Making herself at home:
> View attachment 464675
> 
> 
> That glorious freckled tummy:
> View attachment 464676
> 
> 
> First visit to her new groomer:
> View attachment 464677


OMG! I don't think I can handle tiny Peggy? Thank you!


----------



## jojogal001

This thread will make/is making my puppy fever spike! What have you done? 
These puppies are too cute! Thanks for the memories!







































And then his first “big boy” cut at 7 months.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

jojogal001 said:


> This thread will make/is making my puppy fever spike! What have you done?
> These puppies are too cute! Thanks for the memories!
> 
> View attachment 464678
> 
> 
> View attachment 464679
> 
> 
> View attachment 464680
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464681
> 
> 
> 
> And then his first “big boy” cut at 7 months.
> View attachment 464682


? Ahhhhhhh!? I'll let you in on a secret.... I have puppy fever too?! It seems to be very contagious! If we had a house and more funds....?

OMG? so cute?! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jojogal001

Fenris-wolf said:


> ? Ahhhhhhh!? I'll let you in on a secret.... I have puppy fever too?! It seems to be very contagious! If we had a house and more funds....?
> 
> OMG? so cute?! Thank you for sharing!



I was waiting for a toy puppy when I discovered Oscar at Animal Control and no one would take him. He's either Yorkie or Silky mix with who knows what. Maybe some poodle. But he's 12 years old, and while approx 25 small dogs got adopted, he was just left there and I couldn't handle that. He made dog #3. So I have to wait now...sigh.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

jojogal001 said:


> I was waiting for a toy puppy when I discovered Oscar at Animal Control and no one would take him. He's either Yorkie or Silky mix with who knows what. Maybe some poodle. But he's 12 years old, and while approx 25 small dogs got adopted, he was just left there and I couldn't handle that. He made dog #3. So I have to wait now...sigh.


Oh, my gosh! How could no one else adopt him when he's so cute?! I'm so glad you adopted him and now he has a very good home. Ohhhhhh?


----------



## reraven123

Some of these are with big brother Zorro. Zorro was 13 years old at the time, no he does not look it! He was very wobbly in the rear end tho, and it had been at least a year since he could get up by himself once he was down. He didn't live very much longer after these pics.


----------



## rkj__

Itty bitty Willard










Current picture for comparison. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVpoodle

Evie. 







She was about seven months in that photo she has just finished eating a bottle of yellow paint. 







Let me in it is wet outside! 4 months old. 







Eight weeks old we had just got her the day before. This was her first visit to the vet.


----------



## lily cd re

Javelin was about 3 months old and Lily was still in her please make him go away stage in this picture taken at my obedience club. And my siggy pic was pick day when Javelin was about 7-8 weeks old. That is one fo my all time favs of him.


----------



## Skylar

Gosh you’re making my puppy fever raging hot. All the puppies are adorable.

Alas since I didn’t get my Babykins til she was almost a year old, I have no baby photos and never saw her as a puppy. So looking at these photos helps me pretend that is what she would have looked like.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

reraven123 said:


> Some of these are with big brother Zorro. Zorro was 13 years old at the time, no he does not look it! He was very wobbly in the rear end tho, and it had been at least a year since he could get up by himself once he was down. He didn't live very much longer after these pics.
> View attachment 464694
> View attachment 464695
> View attachment 464696


Awwww, So cute??. Thanks for sharing! Zorro didn't look 13 at all.


----------



## Dianaleez

Normie before and after his big dog haircut.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

rkj__ said:


> Itty bitty Willard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current picture for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

rkj__ said:


> Itty bitty Willard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current picture for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's Willard??! He looks so different and he's still cute?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

EVpoodle said:


> Evie.
> View attachment 464697
> She was about seven months in that photo she has just finished eating a bottle of yellow paint.
> View attachment 464698
> Let me in it is wet outside! 4 months old.
> View attachment 464699
> Eight weeks old we had just got her the day before. This was her first visit to the vet.


That first one: ??

That second one: I'll let you in!??

That third one:...... I can't even....


----------



## Fenris-wolf

lily cd re said:


> Javelin was about 3 months old and Lily was still in her please make him go away stage in this picture taken at my obedience club. And my siggy pic was pick day when Javelin was about 7-8 weeks old. That is one fo my all time favs of him.
> 
> View attachment 464700


? I can tell! Lily:?? Javelin:??

I love your siggy pic?!


----------



## Mufar42

Renn as a baby


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Dianaleez said:


> Normie before and after his big dog haircut.
> 
> View attachment 464703
> View attachment 464704


Normie?! How old was he in these pics?


----------



## Mufar42

oops I have a people picture. How can I get it off, There is no edit? Never mind I found it.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Mufar42 said:


> Renn as a baby


OMG? _Faints_


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Mufar42 said:


> oops I have a people picture. How can I get it off, There is no edit? Never mind I found it.


Hmmm?, I'm not sure. Okay?


----------



## rkj__

Mufar42 said:


> Renn as a baby


Awwwwww! He’s so small! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkj__

Ooh, I just came across this one in the archives. Willard (aka orange ribbon puppy) at 4 weeks. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rug Guy

my two favorite puppy pics of my buddy Brisco


----------



## Dianaleez

Fenris-wolf said:


> Normie?! How old was he in these pics?


Normie is almost five months now. We got him at ten weeks, so he was about three there. He's still a puppy.


----------



## twyla

Princess Beatrice








Miss Pia Maria








Mr. Leonard Pink


----------



## Dogs4Life

Awww, such sweet puppy pics!!  I often wonder what Miracle looked like as a tiny poodle pup.


----------



## Raindrops

I have... so many photos. I'll stop myself from posting more.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

twyla said:


> View attachment 464715
> 
> Princess Beatrice
> View attachment 464716
> 
> Miss Pia Maria
> View attachment 464718
> 
> Mr. Leonard Pink


??? Thank you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Raindrops said:


> I have... so many photos. I'll stop myself from posting more.
> View attachment 464722
> View attachment 464719
> View attachment 464720
> View attachment 464723


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!? You can post as many as you like! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lily cd re

Fenris-wolf said:


> ? I can tell! Lily:?? Javelin:??
> 
> I love your siggy pic?!



It took the better part of two years before her feelings about Javelin softened, but I think she would be very sad if he got stolen by aliens at this point.


----------



## Muggles

Love puppy photos!! 

Here’s Rory the day he came home (8 weeks)










Few more:


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Dianaleez said:


> Normie is almost five months now. We got him at ten weeks, so he was about three there. He's still a puppy.


Awwww?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

lily cd re said:


> It took the better part of two years before her feelings about Javelin softened, but I think she would be very sad if he got stolen by aliens at this point.


 Wow, that long?! I'd be very sad too!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Muggles said:


> Love puppy photos!!
> 
> Here’s Rory the day he came home (8 weeks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more:


?????Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lily cd re

Fenris-wolf, Lily treated Javelin's arrival about the same way I reacted to the birth of my younger brother when I was almost 3. I was quite shocked and horrified when I figured out that he was now a permanent part of our family. It took a while for me to decide he was okay to have around. He cried an awful lot and disturbed everyone' sleep. I am the older of two children and I was not happy to not be the only recipient of my parents' attention.


----------



## Dogs4Life

Raindrops said:


> I have... so many photos. I'll stop myself from posting more.
> View attachment 464722


All of these puppy photos are adorable, but this one right here melts my heart. Look at that sweet face and those eyes!  Calendar quality.


----------



## rkj__

Puppy Rory is so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti

lily cd re said:


> Fenris-wolf, Lily treated Javelin's arrival about the same way I reacted to the birth of my younger brother when I was almost 3. I was quite shocked and horrified when I figured out that he was now a permanent part of our family. It took a while for me to decide he was okay to have around. He cried an awful lot and disturbed everyone' sleep. I am the older of two children and I was not happy to not be the only recipient of my parents' attention.


My older sister is still dealing with this, I think. And I turned 41 in January. ?


----------



## Vee

Such lovely puppies! ? although diva is only one I can’t believe how small she once was and how much she has changed








4 weeks old








8 weeks old








lickle puppy paws! ?








first walk ?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Vee said:


> Such lovely puppies! ? although diva is only one I can’t believe how small she once was and how much she has changed
> View attachment 464725
> 
> 4 weeks old
> View attachment 464737
> 
> 8 weeks old
> View attachment 464738
> 
> lickle puppy paws! ?
> View attachment 464739
> 
> first walk ?


Her paw kinda looks like jelly beans!?


----------



## Raindrops

Muggles said:


>


Love the shirt!


----------



## hrsldy

Joey on a walk


----------



## hrsldy

I can't believe how small he was just 3 months ago.


----------



## hrsldy

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thank you for the encouragement to take a trip down memory lane!
> 
> Tiny Peggy, still at the breeder's:
> View attachment 464672
> 
> 
> Meeting my husband for the first time:
> View attachment 464673
> 
> 
> Making herself at home:
> View attachment 464675
> 
> 
> That glorious freckled tummy:
> View attachment 464676
> 
> 
> First visit to her new groomer:
> View attachment 464677


Too adorable


----------



## Dianaleez

It was Normie's turn to be the worst dog at Obedience Class. Darn dog even forgot (?) 'down.'
But he made it up when he came home and watched a baseball game with my husband. All the man wants is a baseball watching dog.


----------



## Mufar42

rkj__ said:


> Ooh, I just came across this one in the archives. Willard (aka orange ribbon puppy) at 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


look at lil Willard and how he has changed!


----------



## Mufar42

Everyone one of these pups are adorable. Amazing how quickly they grown.


----------



## VanessaC

Snoop at 8 weeks









Groot before/after at 16 weeks


----------



## Kpark

Hi newbie here.. this is my luna after her first haircut couple of weeks ago. She 7 months old. Love to be here to learn more about toy poodles


----------



## Dianaleez

VanessaC said:


> Snoop at 8 weeks
> View attachment 464899
> 
> 
> Groot before/after at 16 weeks
> View attachment 464900
> 
> View attachment 464904


They both have the 'she's doing that weird thing again' expression.


----------



## Carolinek

Love all the pics! Here’s Gracie at 8 weeks, and 3.3 lbs.


----------



## fjm

I knew I needed to keep away from this thread - puppy fever is now raging! It would only take a picture of little pink baked bean paw pads to possibly become overwhelming...


----------



## Mel

Sandy as a pup.


----------



## Mel

Nova as a little pup . 

















Nova today almost 8months ready to go home.


----------



## Dianaleez

Mel said:


> Nova as a little pup .
> View attachment 464962
> 
> View attachment 464963
> 
> 
> Nova today almost 8months ready to go home.
> View attachment 464964


WOW Some of us are natural beauties.


----------



## Finn's mum

Who can resist looking at puppy pictures. My brown mini Eden at 9 weeks and my red mini Finn at 5 weeks.


----------



## Finn's mum

Eden and Finn now...how much they have grown.


----------



## reraven123

I'm thinking maybe we want to make Puppy Pictures a sticky?


----------



## Mel

Great idea ! I love seeing puppies ❤. They grow up way to fast. I already have puppy fever and mine is technically still a puppy lol.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Yeah, let's do it? I'm not sure how to make threads into stickies.


----------



## Vita

reraven123 said:


> I'm thinking maybe we want to make Puppy Pictures a sticky?





Mel said:


> Great idea ! I love seeing puppies ❤. They grow up way to fast. I already have puppy fever and mine is technically still a puppy lol.





Fenris-wolf said:


> Yeah, let's do it? I'm not sure how to make threads into stickies.


Done.
?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Vita said:


> Done.
> ?


Please thank Vita for making this thread a sticky?


----------



## jojogal001

Vita said:


> Done.
> ?


Thank you Vita! Now I can fuel my puppy fever whenever it may run low lol. Whenever that might happen to occur. If ever...


----------



## reraven123

Thank you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Kpark said:


> Hi newbie here.. this is my luna after her first haircut couple of weeks ago. She 7 months old. Love to be here to learn more about toy poodles


Welcome! Luna is adorable?


----------



## Sarah123

17 weeks


----------



## townferret

Noodle at 8 weeks 8-2018- not much has changed


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Awwwww???


----------



## kimschomer

Here's Henri at 7 Weeks old.


----------



## Mel

So when is your puppy no longer a puppy? Nova is starting to loose the puppy look. Next to Sandy though she looks like a puppy.


----------



## Raindrops

Mel said:


> So when is your puppy no longer a puppy? Nova is starting to loose the puppy look. Next to Sandy though she looks like a puppy.


I think it's in their mind. Misha's definitely still in puppy mode lol


----------



## jojogal001

Sarah123 said:


> 17 weeks
> View attachment 465310


Oh my! What a precious mug!


----------



## DoggoMomof1

First Day that I picked her up









cuddling with our favorite toy.










it’s my world, mom. You just live in it.


----------



## Rug Guy

Sir Bentley on 'Gotcha Day'. Don't worry, he actually rode home in a proper crate. We did 800 miles only stopping for gas & potty break. I put him in the box on the passenger seat just to get to know him better whenever I stopped. You can see a bit of a snuggle puppy in the lower right corner that he still wants to sleep with every night & he routinely retrieve his stuffed puppy from his crate to play with during the day.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Thanks Vita. You are always so responsive. I just found this thread and can't believe I missed it. Now that it is a sticky I'll be checking it again and again. Puppy pictures brighten my day.


----------



## Pytheis

Can I post some non-poodle puppy pictures? Here are some pictures of my golden retriever and German shepherd as puppies.


----------



## hope68

Just got my puppy yesterday! It’s definitely a lot of adjustments but we are surviving!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Pytheis said:


> Can I post some non-poodle puppy pictures? Here are some pictures of my golden retriever and German shepherd as puppies.
> View attachment 466204
> View attachment 466205
> View attachment 466206
> View attachment 466208
> View attachment 466209


YES! PLEASE POST NON-POODLE PUPPY PHOTOS TOO.


----------



## rkj__

This thread puts such a big smile on my face every time I open it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom

Okay here is Asta as a puppy: Puppy exploring an old tarp.


----------



## Khurst

Haven’t been on this forum in quite a while! Been busy with TWO new puppies - brothers, littermates. YIKES!!! But I couldn’t be happier. Welcome Puck and Obie!!


----------



## Khurst

Puck and Obie at Christmas with Santa!


----------



## Khurst

This training and graduating stuff is HARD WORK! So proud of Puck and Obie!!!


----------



## Riley52

Riley is still very much a puppy at 5 months but it's still fun to look back at how much she has changed since we first met her.

Here's little blue-eyed baby Riley (before she was Riley) at the breeder:


















Here she is when she first came home at around 10 weeks:

















Looking shaggy at around 3 months:










And here she is today at 5 months:


----------



## fjm

I love Riley's progression from rolypoly baby to leggy preteen!


----------



## Mimi - The Black Poodle

Rug Guy said:


> View attachment 466202
> 
> 
> Sir Bentley on 'Gotcha Day'. Don't worry, he actually rode home in a proper crate. We did 800 miles only stopping for gas & potty break. I put him in the box on the passenger seat just to get to know him better whenever I stopped. You can see a bit of a snuggle puppy in the lower right corner that he still wants to sleep with every night & he routinely retrieve his stuffed puppy from his crate to play with during the day.


Lovely 🥰


----------



## Rug Guy

Sir Bentley @ 17 weeks. bath time and blow dry/fluff tonight. I think he’s ready for puppy horns


----------



## Fenris-wolf

OMG😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Bentley looks like he's posing for his school photo in that last one! Adorable.


----------



## Mimi - The Black Poodle

Poodle 🧡 love with siblings 🐾🐾🐾


----------



## amoseley




----------



## Whoiscoconut

amoseley said:


> View attachment 467149
> View attachment 467150


They're growing soooo fast!!!!!! Almost puppy time for us!


----------



## amoseley

Whoiscoconut said:


> They're growing soooo fast!!!!!! Almost puppy time for us!


I know!! So excited!! I have to travel 5 or so hours for mine. I am stealing w friends and making it a girls weekend 🤪


----------



## TheHoz

Samsone! Our precious SP pooch is already 13 weeks!

5weeks old









13 weeks old...lol....that look!


----------



## amoseley

TheHoz said:


> Samsone! Our precious SP pooch is already 13 weeks!
> 
> 5weeks old
> View attachment 467290
> 
> 
> 13 weeks old...lol....that look!
> View attachment 467294


What am I doing up here?!?!


----------



## Jazmin n' Maggie




----------



## PeggyTheParti

Samson looks like a stuffed toy up there! Adorable.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Jazmin n' Maggie said:


> View attachment 467295
> View attachment 467296
> View attachment 467297
> View attachment 467298
> View attachment 467299
> View attachment 467300


So sweet! Her puppy days are being beautifully documented.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Jazmin n' Maggie said:


> View attachment 467295
> View attachment 467296
> View attachment 467297
> View attachment 467298
> View attachment 467299
> View attachment 467300


What's that second pic though?🤣


----------



## Jazmin n' Maggie

Fenris-wolf said:


> What's that second pic though?🤣


ikr lol


----------



## TheHoz

amoseley said:


> What am I doing up here?!?!


Found us a sheep - haha


----------



## steinbock_detroit

Here's our puppy Alfie, hes 10 weeks old.


----------



## TheHoz

steinbock_detroit said:


> Here's our puppy Alfie, hes 10 weeks old.


Cutie!


----------



## Goji-poo

This is a pic of Gojira when she was a wee pup <3


----------



## Goji-poo

Oops forgot to attach the pic. Found another one to share


----------



## TheHoz

Goji-poo said:


> Oops forgot to attach the pic. Found another one to share
> View attachment 467821
> View attachment 467822


Cutie


----------



## cowpony

Goji-poo said:


> Oops forgot to attach the pic. Found another one to share
> View attachment 467821
> View attachment 467822


Teddy bear haircuts were invented for that dog.


----------



## TheHoz

Our boyis growing up! Samson 16 weeks!!!


----------



## steinbock_detroit

TheHoz said:


> View attachment 467823
> 
> 
> Our boyis growing up! Samson 16 weeks!!!


so beautiful


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goji-poo said:


> Oops forgot to attach the pic. Found another one to share
> View attachment 467821
> View attachment 467822


OMG 💗 and she has the best name 😭


----------



## Fenris-wolf

TheHoz said:


> View attachment 467823
> 
> 
> Our boyis growing up! Samson 16 weeks!!!


He's so cute 😢💗


----------



## JenniferH in Goleta

Fenris-wolf said:


> ?


cute


----------



## Marie Griffin

Fenris-wolf said:


> Please post your puppy pictures here!! I hope this thread will make anyone feel better a bit better if they’re having a bad day or something?





Fenris-wolf said:


> ? I can tell! Lily:?? Javelin:??
> 
> I love your siggy pic?!


H


lily cd re said:


> Javelin was about 3 months old and Lily was still in her please make him go away stage in this picture taken at my obedience club. And my siggy pic was pick day when Javelin was about 7-8 weeks old. That is one fo my all time favs of


Tika at 21 weeks ! 💖😁 she is a tiny toy poodle weighing 2.2 lbs (1kg )


----------



## Toffee the toy poodle

Just head over heels about this one...apologies for the poor quality of the third shot, as you know...they dont keep still!plus it was her first time in her harness, which she now loves cos she knows what it means!~~


----------



## Charmed

Wilson


----------



## Charmed

Nike, Wilson's brother


----------



## TheHoz

What a cutie! Is Wilson a good golfer😉😊


----------



## Fenris-wolf

My heart is melting😢💗


----------



## Raressm24

6 months old badboy xD


----------



## Boodle21#

Fenris-wolf said:


> Please post your puppy pictures here!! I hope this thread will make anyone feel better a bit better if they’re having a bad day or something?


This is our 14 week old parti- "Shelby" helping us do swim monitoring at the lake!


----------



## Kez

Basil at 14 weeks


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Kez said:


> View attachment 468698
> Basil at 14 weeks


Cutie!!


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach

My little Beignet 🐩


----------



## Olive Love

Olive (black puppy at the very left) still at her breeder with her mother and littermates!


----------



## Olive Love

Paulinanyc said:


> My little Beignet 🐩


How old is he in the vidio, he does not look like a puppy?


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach

Olive Love said:


> How old is he in the vidio, he does not look like a puppy?


 He is a puppy to me, but he just turned 2 years old. I guess that's not a puppy anymore?


----------



## Enzo_Poodle

Finally got my little girl.
Luna








and my little boy Indie


----------



## fjm

That picture of Baby Luna has just sent my puppy fever through the roof!


----------



## Furry Medical Foster

Hello: I have the cutest foster baby who has undergone the loss of her eye and part of her jaw. I was wondering what type of dog she is -- she was classified as a toy poodle but not 100% sure. She has an adoption lined up but is only 4lbs and remains a very picky eater which we hope improves as she heals from her jaw and teeth removal surgeries. We have been using entice to stimulate her appetite. I've given her bad hair cuts but her hair is better now that I've learned how to brush it everyday. I will be looking thru your forums for advice. Thank, Grace


----------



## Furry Medical Foster

Despite a probable blunt force trauma and abandonment, my foster baby remains a bright and happy pup with her little tail wagging and ready to greet anyone. She does lap guard if you approach from her blind side but is happy to get a pet once she realizes you are a friend. She is very smart. I will look forward to learning tips to make her pretty for her future family. Grace


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Awww, I'm so happy she has a much better life!!!!! What is her name? and how old is she? I won't even get on the subject of wanting to beat the heck out of the people who did this to her.


----------



## Furry Medical Foster

She is estimated to be between 5 and 10--the teeth in the jaw section they removed were perfect and white so she had good teeth. She was not spayed so Tony La Russa Animal Rescue who has been doing her multiple surgeries spayed her. She came to me well groomed so whomever cared for her loved her and that one bad thing that happened did not ruin her spirit. She was found on a pile of furniture in a dead end street in a questionable neighborhood. The furniture appeared to be good quality and had been picked thru. There is an animal control investigation on her case. But I do not dwell on this because I am the start of her new beginning for what is sure to be her new and happy home. She already has people who want to adopt her. I need help because I'm usually a Bully Medical Rescue Foster. She is 4.7lbs!!! And her hair became matted on my watch because I had no idea I was supposed to brush her everyday. I've been learning here and I am on it now!


----------



## Vita

Furry Medical Foster said:


> ...She was not spayed so Tony La Russa Animal Rescue who has been doing her multiple surgeries spayed her. She came to me well groomed so whomever cared for her loved her and that one bad thing that happened did not ruin her spirit...


I found Polly's story and skull X-ray on Facebook on the the Tony La Russa Animal Rescue hospital page. She's come a long way since then. The main area I'd want focused on for grooming would be her feet, sanitary area, and toenail clips. She's been through so much body trauma, however, I'd want only an intuitive, skilled groomer to attempt this, and only if she doesn't panic and if the docs give the okay to try. 

When her fur grows back in completely on her face, she'll be cute again too. You can tell she's a pretty dog when you cover the half of her face that was healing. Her one eye has a rounded rather than almond shape typical in poodles, and her fur/hair is softer looking and looser than typical poodles, so I'd guess she's something like a poodle-maltese mix. What happened to her is a disgrace, and I wonder if she was a victim of domestic violence or left there due to an eviction but then kicked in the head by a malevolent teen or young adult in the neighborhood. If he or she isn't caught on this, the odds are tremendous they'll do jail time in the future for being violent with a human. People like that don't stop with small, defenseless animals.

Horrible, I can't dwell on it or I'll get tearful. At least Polly's spirit and sweet temperament wasn't damaged. After she's completely healed, that one missing eye won't even be that noticeable and someone will have a very nice pet. Thank you for giving her the care and affection she needed.


----------



## Dogs4Life

Furry Medical Foster said:


> Despite a probable blunt force trauma and abandonment, my foster baby remains a bright and happy pup with her little tail wagging and ready to greet anyone. She does lap guard if you approach from her blind side but is happy to get a pet once she realizes you are a friend. She is very smart. I will look forward to learning tips to make her pretty for her future family. Grace
> View attachment 470001
> View attachment 470001


What a sweet baby. I wish I could be a potential adopter. Hope she ends up in a loving permanent home.


----------



## Tatltail

I think he's starting to settle in.


----------



## JenniferH in Goleta

Molly at about 7 weeks and 12 weeks




  








IMG_3052.JPG




__
JenniferH in Goleta


__
Nov 14, 2020


__
1











  








20-09 molly at work.JPG




__
JenniferH in Goleta


__
Nov 14, 2020


__
1


----------



## Undercover Angels

So many beautiful babies I could look at pictures all day. Adorable 🥰


----------



## Undercover Angels

First bath for Squishy


----------



## cowpony

It's adorable when they are still small enough to fit in the kitchen sink for baths.


----------



## PowersPup

Feel free to feast your eyes on my blue mini pup, Topper, in the thread "52 Weeks of Topper." He turned 12 weeks old last Saturday.


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie

Here is a update of my boy Charlie Hendrix Barker, He is 11 weeks and some change and growing like a weed. He is a bit mischievous but I love it. We have continued to work on potty training and he is doing well but does miss the mark sometimes. He loved to play in dirt lol but we are trying to curb that habit as well. He is learning from my German Shepherd Fatima on how to behave and the pack order as well. All in all puppy days are tedious but worth it ....oh did I mention I have a chiweenie puppy too about the same age


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Staffmanandcharlie said:


> Here is a update of my boy Charlie Hendrix Barker, He is 11 weeks and some change and growing like a weed. He is a bit mischievous but I love it. We have continued to work on potty training and he is doing well but does miss the mark sometimes. He loved to play in dirt lol but we are trying to curb that habit as well. He is learning from my German Shepherd Fatima on how to behave and the pack order as well. All in all puppy days are tedious but worth it ....oh did I mention I have a chiweenie puppy too about the same age
> View attachment 471584
> View attachment 471585
> View attachment 471586


Please post pics of all 3🥺.


----------



## Sole0102

This is Cooper. He is 8 weeks and 3 days old today x


----------



## FrannyM+M

My Marley Poodle! 18 weeks. Such a sweet boy!


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie

Fenris-wolf said:


> Please post pics of all 3🥺.


----------



## Tatltail

Tatl is tied out today. We interrupted his nap time yet days in a row, yesterday for guests, and today so we could go to the dog park. We stayed much longer than he wanted because our big dog really needed the party time with dogs his size.

Also his muzzle may be changing color, guess I'll find out as he gets older, but I suspect him of being a dark blue even though he's registered black.


----------



## Slalom

Schoggi is now 13 weeks old and just had his first visit to the groomer.


----------



## ISOP

Here's Dim Sum at 8 Weeks Old.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

ISOP said:


> Here's Dim Sum at 8 Weeks Old.


That name😭❤


----------



## JosieP

This is Parker at about 9 weeks. She's 16 weeks now and I can't believe how much she's grown! We've been talking about getting a puppy for 2 years so we're thrilled that she's finally here.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

JosieP said:


> This is Parker at about 9 weeks. She's 16 weeks now and I can't believe how much she's grown! We've been talking about getting a puppy for 2 years so we're thrilled that she's finally here.
> View attachment 471957
> View attachment 471965


Awwwwww! She's so cute! Congratulations🥳


----------



## Kuzco

How much is too much? 😄 I have so many puppy pictures since Kuzco is just under 5 months (Also - Hi, I'm new here 👋)

First day home: 









Second day home: 









Little teeth (anyone else obsessed with little doggy teeth?)









Learned "Sit" in one brief session - afterwards I went to the kitchen and came back to this... "More treats, mom? I'm sitting on my bed." 









Sleepy puppy ears (part 1 and 2): 


















Kuzco in a hole (replaced the motor on the septic system) *Also, yelled at him right after taking the pic to get out of the dirt, but he was too cute not to capture.









I know I should do a separate post to introduce us, and/or dump photos, but couldn't resist sharing all of these puppy gems 😍


----------



## reraven123

Kuzco said:


> How much is too much? 😄


We have a pretty high tolerance for puppy pictures!


----------



## Alfy

@ 4 weeks - 1st day my new family decided I was the one. Had to wait 4 more weeks
for the ride to my new home. 

I'm a happy kid!


----------



## BuzzysMom1

Buzzy 14 weeks.


----------



## BuzzysMom1

Alfy said:


> @ 4 weeks - 1st day my new family decided I was the one. Had to wait 4 more weeks
> for the ride to my new home.
> 
> I'm a happy kid!
> 
> View attachment 472133


Cutie!


----------



## Layla’smum

Here’s my baby Layla


----------



## Molodets

Max. 10 month old! Mini Poodle.


----------



## Molodets




----------



## Staffmanandcharlie

Ahhh a dogs life


----------



## Molodets

Staffmanandcharlie said:


> Ahhh a dogs life


👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Kuzco said:


> How much is too much? 😄 I have so many puppy pictures since Kuzco is just under 5 months (Also - Hi, I'm new here 👋)
> 
> First day home:
> View attachment 472041
> 
> 
> Second day home:
> View attachment 472042
> 
> 
> Little teeth (anyone else obsessed with little doggy teeth?)
> View attachment 472043
> 
> 
> Learned "Sit" in one brief session - afterwards I went to the kitchen and came back to this... "More treats, mom? I'm sitting on my bed."
> View attachment 472044
> 
> 
> Sleepy puppy ears (part 1 and 2):
> View attachment 472045
> 
> 
> View attachment 472046
> 
> 
> Kuzco in a hole (replaced the motor on the septic system) *Also, yelled at him right after taking the pic to get out of the dirt, but he was too cute not to capture.
> View attachment 472047
> 
> 
> I know I should do a separate post to introduce us, and/or dump photos, but couldn't resist sharing all of these puppy gems 😍


Soooooooo cute❤🥺!!! We can never have enough puppy photos please post as many as you like!!


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie

Cha*r*lie caught in the act of tunneling over to the other side of the fence where my neighbor lives. lol


----------



## Fenris-wolf

🤣


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie

Charlie’s first haircut . Went well but he does get fidgety


----------



## Layla’smum

Staffmanandcharlie said:


> View attachment 472817
> Charlie’s first haircut . Went well but he does get fidgety


Charlie looks wonderful


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie

Layla’smum said:


> Charlie looks wonderful


Thank you !! He is a good boy !!


----------



## Kaera

Almost a full year and about 60 pounds ago.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Kaera said:


> View attachment 472942
> View attachment 472943
> View attachment 472944
> 
> Almost a full year and about 60 pounds ago.


 He reminds me of a puppy I knew🥺 I love your cat too!


----------



## Molodets




----------



## Vasco

Hi. Here are some photos of Wally, our Toy Poodle.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Vasco said:


> Hi. Here are some photos of Wally, our Toy Poodle.
> View attachment 473310
> View attachment 473311
> View attachment 473312


OMG so cute!!


----------



## Molodets

7 month old toy poodle.


----------



## Shawnd62

Fenris-wolf said:


> Please post your puppy pictures here!! I hope this thread will make anyone feel better a bit better if they’re having a bad day or something?


----------



## Shawnd62

Fenris-wolf said:


> Please post your puppy pictures here!! I hope this thread will make anyone feel better a bit better if they’re having a bad day or something?


This is Howard. The largest poodle in TX. We can debate that and itwould be fun.


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie

Hi all, Charlie got his second haircut and I think we will be sticking with this style . He also tried to jump out the window of my jeep!! Lessoned learned windows will stay up !


----------



## PecheythePoo

Here's my sweet puppy girl between 5-9 months <3 Love this thread!!


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie




----------



## cowpony

PecheythePoo said:


> View attachment 473585
> View attachment 473587
> View attachment 473588
> 
> 
> Here's my sweet puppy girl between 5-9 months <3 Love this thread!!


I love the third photo, the red tones of the dog contrasted against the red tones of the leaves and even the harness.


----------



## elliephantom

ZaZa at 9 weeks









ZaZa at 15 weeks
















ZaZa with her 2021 Chinese New Year’s Red Envelopes


----------



## judyvargas

Maxie Girl


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach

Beignet 
It's a windy BIG hair day for Beignet! 🐩


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach

elliephantom said:


> ZaZa at 9 weeks
> View attachment 473612
> 
> 
> ZaZa at 15 weeks
> View attachment 473613
> 
> View attachment 473614
> 
> ZaZa with her 2021 Chinese New Year’s Red Envelopes
> View attachment 473615


Love her red coloring! Gorgeous!


----------



## Layla’smum

Layla at 17 weeks just after I clipped her face


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Layla’smum said:


> Layla at 17 weeks just after I clipped her face
> View attachment 473800
> View attachment 473801


What a cute puppy!!💗


----------



## Darling Darla

Darling Darla..Then and now.


----------



## Darling Darla

Sofie..Then and now.


----------



## Darling Darla

Charlie Brown..Then and now.


----------



## Layla’smum

Layla then and now


----------



## The Popster

Poppy - The Poster - Popsicle ... Little madam.


----------



## Dianaleez

The Popster said:


> Poppy - The Poster - Popsicle ... Little madam.
> View attachment 474807
> View attachment 474808
> View attachment 474809
> View attachment 474810
> View attachment 474811
> View attachment 474812
> View attachment 474813
> View attachment 474814
> View attachment 474816
> View attachment 474817


This puppy looks like she plans to rule the world.


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie

We are late and we are in much need of a haircut but this is Charlie from St. Patricks day


----------



## Kuzco

I’m not sure if my baby qualifies as a baby any longer 😂/😭 he is almost 8 months old! Time flies..


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Kuzco said:


> I’m not sure if my baby qualifies as a baby any longer 😂/😭 he is almost 8 months old! Time flies..
> View attachment 475003
> View attachment 475004
> View attachment 475005


He's a big baby🥺


----------



## Margo Tanenbaum

She's still a puppy at 9 months old....


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie

Charlie and his buddy Godzilla playing about. Charlie is not even a year yet


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Staffmanandcharlie said:


> Charlie and his buddy Godzilla playing about. Charlie is not even a year yet
> View attachment 475867
> View attachment 475868


Godzilla! [emoji1787][emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## robby69

Never learned "couch sitting" in obedience training. Guess instructor didn't know Standard Poodles are couch dogs!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

robby69 said:


> View attachment 475890
> 
> Never learned "couch sitting" in obedience training. Guess instructor didn't know Standard Poodles are couch dogs!


Too funny[emoji1787][emoji28]!


----------



## Beesknees

Skylar said:


> Gosh you’re making my puppy fever raging hot. All the puppies are adorable.
> 
> Alas since I didn’t get my Babykins til she was almost a year old, I have no baby photos and never saw her as a puppy. So looking at these photos helps me pretend that is what she would have looked like.


One-year-old is still a puppy post those pics and let’s see your adorable poodle


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo

Another then... And now...

Basil

8 weeks + 2 days old










Now, 11 months & 3 weeks old.









😭 😭 😭💕💕 My baby furgirl


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

8 week old 'Elroy' on Gotcha day!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Another then... And now...
> 
> Basil
> 
> 8 weeks + 2 days old
> View attachment 475930
> 
> 
> 
> Now, 11 months & 3 weeks old.
> View attachment 475931
> 
> 
> 😭 😭 😭💕💕 My baby furgirl


Look at her!!!!!🥺❤


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Introducing Maggie! She is just 3 months old. The black SPOOs are so difficult to get their pictures with the expressions seen. Those shoes button eyes are so expressive in person. Her apricot big sister is 10 year old, Pixie. Maggie is quite the love bug and has exceeded training expectations for her age. I'm just in total love. 💗


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

A dog's life!...


----------



## Anniebanannie

Staffmanandcharlie said:


> Charlie and his buddy Godzilla playing about. Charlie is not even a year yet
> View attachment 475867
> View attachment 475868

















Persi


----------



## Anniebanannie

And Persi in his crate


----------



## Fenris-wolf

OMG🥺


----------



## The Popster

Dianaleez said:


> This puppy looks like she plans to rule the world.


You may be on to something! And well spotted!
You think you know what you are taking on having a Poodle ....
Oh boy!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Staffmanandcharlie said:


> Hi all, Charlie got his second haircut and I think we will be sticking with this style . He also tried to jump out the window of my jeep!! Lessoned learned windows will stay up !
> View attachment 473547
> View attachment 473548


FYI. Seatbelt tether. I have them for all 3 of my dogs with accident safe padded chest harnesses. They can stand, sit, lay down. They won't become projectiles or thrown. They can't jump out either and airbag protected by weight like a person with seatbelt connection. Tether length is adjustable. 😁 I got harnesses and tethers at chewy.com.







They have reasonable prices and usually have all sizes. My 4 month old, Maggie, says "Hi!" She gets her list puppy cut this week!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Staffmanandcharlie said:


> View attachment 473590
> View attachment 473591


Charlie, you are so handsome!!! ❤


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Alfy said:


> @ 4 weeks - 1st day my new family decided I was the one. Had to wait 4 more weeks
> for the ride to my new home.
> 
> I'm a happy kid!
> 
> View attachment 472133


Cutie-wha-tootie!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Kuzco said:


> How much is too much? 😄 I have so many puppy pictures since Kuzco is just under 5 months (Also - Hi, I'm new here 👋)
> 
> First day home:
> View attachment 472041
> 
> 
> Second day home:
> View attachment 472042
> 
> 
> Little teeth (anyone else obsessed with little doggy teeth?)
> View attachment 472043
> 
> 
> Learned "Sit" in one brief session - afterwards I went to the kitchen and came back to this... "More treats, mom? I'm sitting on my bed."
> View attachment 472044
> 
> 
> Sleepy puppy ears (part 1 and 2):
> View attachment 472045
> 
> 
> View attachment 472046
> 
> 
> Kuzco in a hole (replaced the motor on the septic system) *Also, yelled at him right after taking the pic to get out of the dirt, but he was too cute not to capture.
> View attachment 472047
> 
> 
> I know I should do a separate post to introduce us, and/or dump photos, but couldn't resist sharing all of these puppy gems 😍


I like all the pics. I can never decide which to use. They show their personality! 😁❤ Adorable, by the way!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Layla’smum said:


> Here’s my baby Layla
> View attachment 472472
> View attachment 472475
> View attachment 472475
> View attachment 472472
> View attachment 472473
> View attachment 472474
> View attachment 472475
> View attachment 472473
> View attachment 472474


Adorable!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

JenniferH in Goleta said:


> Molly at about 7 weeks and 12 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3052.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> JenniferH in Goleta
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 14, 2020
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20-09 molly at work.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> JenniferH in Goleta
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 14, 2020
> 
> 
> __
> 1


Sweet little face!!!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

BuzzysMom1 said:


> Buzzy 14 weeks.
> View attachment 472450


Sweet!!! ❤


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

JosieP said:


> This is Parker at about 9 weeks. She's 16 weeks now and I can't believe how much she's grown! We've been talking about getting a puppy for 2 years so we're thrilled that she's finally here.
> View attachment 471957
> View attachment 471965


I love how she's sitting on her hiney! ❤


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

ISOP said:


> Here's Dim Sum at 8 Weeks Old.


❤💕⚘


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Slalom said:


> View attachment 471866
> 
> Schoggi is now 13 weeks old and just had his first visit to the groomer.


Handsome boy.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Tatltail said:


> Tatl is tied out today. We interrupted his nap time yet days in a row, yesterday for guests, and today so we could go to the dog park. We stayed much longer than he wanted because our big dog really needed the party time with dogs his size.
> 
> Also his muzzle may be changing color, guess I'll find out as he gets older, but I suspect him of being a dark blue even though he's registered black.
> View attachment 471602
> View attachment 471603


He's cute! ❤


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

FrannyM+M said:


> My Marley Poodle! 18 weeks. Such a sweet boy!
> View attachment 471594


Oh, that face! 💕


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Staffmanandcharlie said:


> Here is a update of my boy Charlie Hendrix Barker, He is 11 weeks and some change and growing like a weed. He is a bit mischievous but I love it. We have continued to work on potty training and he is doing well but does miss the mark sometimes. He loved to play in dirt lol but we are trying to curb that habit as well. He is learning from my German Shepherd Fatima on how to behave and the pack order as well. All in all puppy days are tedious but worth it ....oh did I mention I have a chiweenie puppy too about the same age
> View attachment 471584
> View attachment 471585
> View attachment 471586


I'm raising 2 pups at the same time too. I have a 10 year old SPOO leading the way. Both pups are housebroken at 7 mos for my Golden and 4 months for SPOO. She housebroke so fast. The Goldie, took so much longer. The Goldie is my hubbies choice. I'm a GSD & SPOO girl. 😁


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Undercover Angels said:


> View attachment 471534
> First bath for Squishy


One word for this pic.... ❤


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Charmed said:


> Nike, Wilson's brother
> View attachment 468446


❤❤❤


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Kez said:


> View attachment 468698
> Basil at 14 weeks


Beautiful! 💕


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Furry Medical Foster said:


> Despite a probable blunt force trauma and abandonment, my foster baby remains a bright and happy pup with her little tail wagging and ready to greet anyone. She does lap guard if you approach from her blind side but is happy to get a pet once she realizes you are a friend. She is very smart. I will look forward to learning tips to make her pretty for her future family. Grace
> View attachment 470001
> View attachment 470001


Hi. Polly will definitely be a welcomed survivor. As My opinion on her possible DNA, I see maybe Papillon or Chihuahua mixed in. I can't see tail set. But the shorter, broader chest leads me there. She looks sweet natured. All the best wishes and prayers for a bright future for her. 💕💗


----------



## wanderpoodle

Please say hello to my 11 week Spoo Little Bear (a girl)! We are new members of this forum, and happy to be here!


----------



## Piper 2020

wanderpoodle said:


> View attachment 477762
> 
> 
> Please say hello to my 11 week Spoo Little Bear (a girl)! We are new members of this forum, and happy to be here!


Love the coloring.


----------



## wanderpoodle

Piper 2020 said:


> Love the coloring.


Thank you! I got lucky, she really does look like a little bear I think!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

wanderpoodle said:


> View attachment 477762
> 
> 
> Please say hello to my 11 week Spoo Little Bear (a girl)! We are new members of this forum, and happy to be here!


So cute🥺 She is a phantom Poodle?


----------



## wanderpoodle

Fenris-wolf said:


> So cute🥺 She is a phantom Poodle?


YES SHE IS!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

wanderpoodle said:


> View attachment 477762
> 
> 
> Please say hello to my 11 week Spoo Little Bear (a girl)! We are new members of this forum, and happy to be here!


Sweet!!! 💗❤💗


----------



## Fenris-wolf

sheesh said:


> love this thread!


Glad you love it! 😄


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Morning coffee in the garden.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

94Magna_Tom said:


> Morning coffee in the garden.


I love these!!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

94Magna_Tom said:


> Morning coffee in the garden.


Beautiful! 💗


----------



## TeamHellhound

Not mentioning any names, but a certain SPoo puppy is something of a brat....

2021-6-18 Dogs #3 DSC_0031 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2021-6-19 Dogs DSC_0039 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

He just loves to clamp down on that beautiful bushy tail of hers and play crack the whip. Thankfully, Leo is a very good big sister, and doesn't kill him, and the very few times she's seriously said "Bug off, kid!" he's listened.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

If the other dog that Elroy is playing with takes a break, he generally antagonizes them by darting in and nipping at their ears until either they play with him again, or he gets corrected.


----------



## LizLol

Paddington (Paddy).


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

LizLol said:


> Paddington (Paddy).
> View attachment 478239
> View attachment 478240


A-DOR-A-BLE!!! ❤


----------



## Fenris-wolf

New photos coming this Saturday!


----------



## Porkchop

Oooh, I can’t wait to learn more and see the pics!! I’m assuming you have a puppy coming Saturday?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Porkchop said:


> Oooh, I can’t wait to learn more and see the pics!! I’m assuming you have a puppy coming Saturday?


YEP! It was going to be this Saturday, but they're going to be bringing her Tuesday.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Fenris-wolf said:


> YEP! It was going to be this Saturday, but they're going to be bringing her Tuesday.


Very exciting!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

94Magna_Tom said:


> Very exciting!


It's going to be VERY early in the morning. I wonder if I should take some coffee with us.


----------



## Porkchop

Yayyyyyyyyy! I’m so excited for you, @Fenris-wolf. You need a dog in your life and I’m glad now is the time again.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Porkchop said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy! I’m so excited for you, @Fenris-wolf. You need a dog in your life and I’m glad now is the time again.


Thank you!!! 🤗


----------



## poodlelove01

Not a poodle puppy, but a Doberman. Willy (our black mini poo) is loving this little guy!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenris-wolf

poodlelove01 said:


> Not a poodle puppy, but a Doberman. Willy (our black mini poo) is loving this little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's so cute🥺


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

poodlelove01 said:


> Not a poodle puppy, but a Doberman. Willy (our black mini poo) is loving this little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love his blue horns!


----------



## Piper 2020

My boy Bode


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Piper 2020 said:


> My boy Bode
> View attachment 478429


He looks so huggable!! 🤗


----------



## Piper 2020

Fenris-wolf said:


> He looks so huggable!! 🤗


Thank you. His full name is MiVida's Sinfully Sweet Bode. He's my shadow with very proper manners.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Piper 2020 said:


> My boy Bode
> View attachment 478429


He is so cute!!! ❤


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

A prelude to his nap! Elroy's such a cutie!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

94Magna_Tom said:


> A prelude to his nap! Elroy's such a cutie!


Yes he is😍


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose


----------



## Fenris-wolf

She so smol, but she can jump in and out of the bathtub 😰


----------



## For Want of Poodle

I am thoroughly enjoying the pictures - from a safe distance away from puppy mayhem 🤣

She is a cutie!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

94Magna_Tom said:


> A prelude to his nap! Elroy's such a cutie!


Aawwwwww! Adorable little man. 💕❤


----------



## Fenris-wolf

For Want of Poodle said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying the pictures - from a safe distance away from puppy mayhem 🤣
> 
> She is a cutie!


🤣 Puppy mayhem is real and she has a lot of it!!!! 😱


----------



## Piper 2020

Enjoy it while it lasts. 😂


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Piper 2020 said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts. 😂


😂 I will! She likes to try to eat my ears and hair sometimes, and she was so happy to find my Mom's slippers😂😰 She is a lot of fun and work.


----------



## Piper 2020

Fenris-wolf said:


> 😂 I will! She likes to try to eat my ears and hair sometimes, and she was so happy to find my Mom's slippers😂😰 She is a lot of fun and work.


Bode likes to eat my hair and ears at bedtime and when he first wakes up. This morning he woke me with a wet kiss. Glad his shots are up to date. 😎


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Piper 2020 said:


> Bode likes to eat my hair and ears at bedtime and when he first wakes up. This morning he woke me with a wet kiss. Glad his shots are up to date. 😎


🤣 Oh my goodness. Yeah, me too. 😎 How old is he? Goose can't go outside yet because she needs one more set of puppy shots and isn't due for them yet. The rescue already gave her rabies. I didn't know puppies could have a rabies shot. Maybe they gave it to her because she is from out of state?


----------



## Piper 2020

Fenris-wolf said:


> 🤣 Oh my goodness. Yeah, me too. 😎 How old is he? Goose can't go outside yet because she needs one more set of puppy shots and isn't due for them yet. The rescue already gave her rabies. I didn't know puppies could have a rabies shot. Maybe they gave it to her because she is from out of state?


Rabies shots are dictated by state law. In CA, Bode needs to have his by 4 months. He's currently 17 weeks old and today he got his 3d puppy vaccination. He's sleeping now, the vet visit was exhausting. He'll get his rabies shot in 3 weeks. The breeder was late in starting his puppy vaccines so that's why he's late in finishing them up. It's tough not letting them go on walks, etc. while waiting for the vaccines. But this to shall pass.


----------



## Piper 2020

So how did he get the name Goose? Where does it come from?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Piper 2020 said:


> Rabies shots are dictated by state law. In CA, Bode needs to have his by 4 months. He's currently 17 weeks old and today he got his 3d puppy vaccination. He's sleeping now, the vet visit was exhausting. He'll get his rabies shot in 3 weeks. The breeder was late in starting his puppy vaccines so that's why he's late in finishing them up. It's tough not letting them go on walks, etc. while waiting for the vaccines. But this to shall pass.


Aww, sleepy baby. I just read the laws in Florida and Washington State. They're both 4 months, but I don't remember the dogs that my family had back in Florida being vaccinated until they were 1-2 years old, and Sisko wasn't given his rabies shot until he was a year old. It is tough. I bought a doggy bag that is see-through so I can take her out while still keeping her safe, but it's not here yet.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Piper 2020 said:


> So how did he get the name Goose? Where does it come from?


My Mom and I were supposed to pick her up at this one town, but one of the people who were delivering her made a mistake because she's new and went to a different town and then we met at a town that is half way in between both towns, so we went on a wild Goose chase. 😂 She is also a very Silly Goose too.


----------



## Piper 2020

It's a great name!


----------



## bentrider

View attachment 479095
View attachment 479095


----------



## TeamHellhound

Simon got puppy horns today. 

2021-7-21 Simon&#x27;s first puppy horns DSC_0195 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2021-7-21 Simon&#x27;s first puppy horns DSC_0201 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2021-7-21 Simon&#x27;s first puppy horns DSC_0203 Silence by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2021-7-21 Simon&#x27;s first puppy horns DSC_0208 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Deere

Fenris-wolf said:


> Please post your puppy pictures here!! I hope this thread will make anyone feel better a bit better if they’re having a bad day or something?


Ivan before his 1st big boy grooming looking out my kitchen window.


Fenris-wolf said:


> Please post your puppy pictures here!! I hope this thread will make anyone feel better a bit better if they’re having a bad day or something?


----------



## The Popster

Being a Pup ....


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

The Popster said:


> Being a Pup ....
> View attachment 479424
> View attachment 479425
> View attachment 479426
> View attachment 479427
> View attachment 479428
> View attachment 479429
> View attachment 479430
> View attachment 479431
> View attachment 479432
> View attachment 479433


💕 Aawww! Adorable pics.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

@The Popster. Love them all!


----------



## Tulsi

What a great thread. Some pix of my mini poodle Rusty. First few at 12 weeks, then some around 4 months.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Adorable! 🥰


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

Tulsi said:


> What a great thread. Some pix of my mini poodle Rusty. First few at 12 weeks, then some around 4 months.
> 
> View attachment 479682
> View attachment 479683
> View attachment 479684
> View attachment 479685
> View attachment 479686
> View attachment 479687


He is soooooo cute!!!


----------



## DogtorDoctor

I finally understand the difficulty of photographing a black dog lol (not pictured is someone within arm's reach of him in case of bad puppy decisions). 

Jango puppy is now 18.5 weeks and a whopping 39 pounds. His breeder did such an amazing job getting her puppies used to all things grooming - he is amazing on the table.









For funsies, here's the growth chart I made. He's got to stop growing at some point, right? 😂


----------



## The Popster

Ahhhh... sigh sigh.... I do miss this ....


----------



## Tulsi

Awwwww. The cuteness!!!!


----------



## Beryl

This toy is coming home in 10-11 weeks and I can’t wait:








I have plenty of time to select a name. Here are the current contenders:

Bruno
Koffy/Kofee/Koffie
Bushtee/Bushty (as in ‘bush tea’)
Rooibos (the bush tea plant) and I’d call him “Rooi” (pronounced “Roy”)

This is his brother in Russia


----------



## Asta's Mom

Asta as a puppy:


----------



## Asta's Mom

Finally got the post above right - I am still no good at some stuff - pictures being one of those.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Asta's Mom said:


> Finally got the post above right


WOOHOO!! More Asta pics anywhere please


----------



## TeamHellhound

Simon's Holee Roller glamour shot. 

2021-7-21 Dogs in Yard DSC_0310 CPC Pop by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Girlmom

Dolly at 10 weeks


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy's a big puppy now! 25 weeks! His new toys have arrived!


----------



## Kait

The difference a month makes between coming home and now.


----------



## wanderpoodle

I gave Little bear a bath before work today, I think this face is her going "why have you betrayed me mom?! A BATH? You dare???"

She's napping now, lol. 5 months old now, I can't believe how fast this time has gone.


----------



## TeamHellhound

Simon and his ten siblings are six months old today. 

2021-8-23 Dogs DSC_3742 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Don't let the empty water jug fool you. He has toys. Lots of them. This is obviously more fun though.


----------



## Tulsi

Ten siblings!!!!!


----------



## The Popster

Do miss the little scamp....


----------



## TeamHellhound

Tulsi said:


> Ten siblings!!!!!


Yep. My breeder wound up bottle feeding a litter of eleven after the dam developed mastitis less than a week after they were whelped. Talk about your round the clock job...


----------



## cowpony

This picture is from spring. Ritter was dubious about wearing a life jacket and going on a boat ride.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy's a big puppy now! 25 weeks! His new toys have arrived!


OMG! The Chewy box. They go bananas! Do they put a scent onthem? 🤣


----------



## TeamHellhound

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> OMG! The Chewy box. They go bananas! Do they put a scent on them? 🤣


I'm sure the ones we get smell like kibble.


----------



## BuzzysMom1

This is Urbie at 5 months old.


----------



## Beryl

I’ve settled on Rooibos “Rooi” and I’ll get him next month:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Awwwe! Can't wait for the coming home pictures!


----------



## Tulsi

Oh God he is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## 3ps

Kallik just groomed


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

3ps said:


> Kallik just groomed
> View attachment 481547


❤😍❤😁 So adorable!!!!!


----------



## Porkchop

Kallik is precious. That face is too much.


----------



## Looniesense

Here’s Luka on the day we picked him up from the breeder at 9 weeks old:









And here is a photo taken last weekend. He’s now 8 months old:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Looniesense said:


> Here’s Luka on the day we picked him up from the breeder at 9 weeks old:
> View attachment 481572
> 
> 
> And here is a photo taken last weekend. He’s now 8 months old:
> View attachment 481573


He's so cute and sooo handsome! Lots of hair to care for!


----------



## Looniesense

94Magna_Tom said:


> He's so cute and sooo handsome! Lots of hair to care for!


Thank you Tom. I love your posts about Elroy!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Beryl said:


> I’ve settled on Rooibos “Rooi” and I’ll get him next month:


Congratulations!! 🥳


----------



## TeamHellhound

Da Fluff Bucket has a brag. Simon became the first dog ever to earn an Outdoor Dog Adventure Puppy title when he earned his Pioneer
Pup Level 1 yesterday. This is from one of our adventures. The local Convention and Visitors Bureau has a geocaching GeoTour that takes you to various historic and/or interesting places around town. This gorgeous Greek Revival style mansion was built by one of the early movers and shakers in town, and is now a museum. And since we found this cache, it will count towards his next level GeoPup Sports title, as well.










With five titles from four different organizations under his belt, he officially Birch Creek Renegade Knight ADP-FS1 2K9 NTD GPS-BS ODA-PP1. 

For more information about Outdoor dog, you can check out their Facebook group Log into Facebook or website https://outdoor-dog.org/

For information about geocaching, check out the geocaching website Geocaching and for information about GeoPup Sports, check their Facebook group. Log into Facebook


----------



## Rose n Poos

Good going Team Simon!


----------



## MiniMojo

Here's Mojo! Among the many things I'm learning is the challenge of photographing a black puppy who won't stay still. He's been home for four days and I'm exhausted and madly in love.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

MiniDay said:


> Here's Mojo! Among the many things I'm learning is the challenge of photographing a black puppy who won't stay still. He's been home for four days and I'm exhausted and madly in love.
> View attachment 482350


Congratulations! Mojo is beautiful!


----------



## AJC

Fenris-wolf said:


> Please post your puppy pictures here!! I hope this thread will make anyone feel better a bit better if they’re having a bad day or something?
> 
> 
> Fenris-wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post your puppy pictures here!! I hope this thread will make anyone feel better a bit better if they’re having a bad day or something?
Click to expand...




Fenris-wolf said:


> Please post your puppy pictures here!! I hope this thread will make anyone feel better a bit better if they’re having a bad day or something?


----------



## WinnieThePoodle

These photos are like therapy for me  Love them all so much.


----------



## BuzzysMom1

This is Urbie at 6 months.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

BuzzysMom1 said:


> This is Urbie at 6 months.
> View attachment 482524


He's such a handsome fella!


----------



## Rian

Here is our little cloud. Meet Margot!


----------



## BuzzysMom1

94Magna_Tom said:


> He's such a handsome fella!


Thank you😘


----------



## Roo

View attachment 482848


----------



## Suebeedo

Tucker had a meet and greet trip to Lowe’s for the first time the other day - it went well. 14 week old Miniature Poodle.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Suebeedo said:


> View attachment 482856
> 
> Tucker had a meet and greet trip to Lowe’s for the first time the other day - it went well. 14 week old Miniature Poodle.


Awesome and so precious🥺 Did he help pick out items?


----------



## fjm

Sleepy Freddy in his travel bed and pen, which is a bit on the small side for bed, bowls, pad and puppy!


----------



## Suebeedo

Fenris-wolf said:


> Awesome and so precious🥺 Did he help pick out items?


Well, sort of…they were cleaning items for ”accidents” which are usually my fault. 🥴😉👍🏻


----------



## Beryl

Rooibos is settling in. Lots of potty training needed as the breeder had health issues and didn’t let him learn with mom and litter mates during the 12 weeks. 

He was clean on the outside but he also came with filthy ears (and mites) and took the breeder 3 weeks and 3 nags to transfer registration via AKC. 

Mites are treated and I’m slowly cleaning those ears. My vet advised deworming so I’m doing that too. He is chipped and running about (mostly in a diaper) annoying his big brother Latte (16 years old). 








(He is almost 5 lbs and Latte is 9 lbs. )

Now to get him to use the doggy door and run like Latte consistently does.









He is learning at a good pace. Yesterday, I lead him to the doggy door in the AM. His diaper was dry. He did #1. He came in and I put on the diaper. He annoyed Latte for a few minutes. Latte went outside for his business and usually Rooi waits for him inside but this time he wanted to follow him out. I snatched off the diaper and he went out and stayed out to do #2 even after Latte came back in! Good boy!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy is rummaging through the toy box!


----------



## TheBoldBear

Lexie's first proper groom.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Awwe! So fluffy! Looks great!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Goose ready to play.


----------



## Lesleeluvspoodles

Meet *_* having a hard time coming up with a name. I've heard Louie a few times. any help would be great.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Lesleeluvspoodles said:


> Meet *_* having a hard time coming up with a name. I've heard Louie a few times. any help would be great.
> View attachment 483159
> View attachment 483161
> View attachment 483157
> View attachment 483161
> View attachment 483159


I was going with JASPER until I chose Elroy.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Lesleeluvspoodles said:


> Meet *_* having a hard time coming up with a name. I've heard Louie a few times. any help would be great.


Drive the vet nuts. Call him Lewellyn and spell it Lewy


----------



## Wilson the spoo

Fenris-wolf said:


> Please post your puppy pictures here!! I hope this thread will make anyone feel better a bit better if they’re having a bad day or something?


Picture of Wilson at around 10 weeks and 1 year old!


----------



## soursop

Apple after his first groom today (featuring his little underbite smile):








& bonus pic of him looking exactly like the moon emoji 😂:


----------



## TeamHellhound

Simon was 8 months old on the 23rd.

Coat change and wet weather won this round with his bracelets. He was getting some serious matting, and after 20 minutes worth of work with a pin brush, slicker brush, and comb getting one leg mostly sorted out, I looked at the other three, equally matted legs, and decided that neither one of us needed to deal with it, so I pulled out the clippers.

2021-10-29 Simon DSC_5484 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Repeat after me: He's a Poodle. It's just hair. It will grow back. 

ETA: He's decided that he does _not _want his face clipped, so he's rather lopsided looking.


----------



## TeamHellhound

"Where hair?"

2021-11-8 Where hair? DSC_5757 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Yep, coat change won this round, as well.


----------



## Wooster Tim




----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Wooster Tim said:


> View attachment 483825
> View attachment 483826


What an adorable little fella! Welcome to the group! Hop on over to introductions and tell us a little about yourself and your dogs (is that a white foot I see?)!


----------



## Wooster Tim

Its a Paw, our Golden Doodle likes playing with the puppy, They were terrorizing this plant bed. LOL


----------



## Wooster Tim

Wooster Tim said:


> Its a Paw, our Golden Doodle likes playing with the puppy, They were terrorizing this plant bed. LOL


Just noticed, its our toy poodle, not a paw. LOL


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Wooster Tim said:


> Just noticed, its our toy poodle, not a paw. LOL


LOL!


----------



## Beryl

Rooibos and Latte are now friends playing tug with various duck toys. Methinks Rooi is giving Latte a little more zest to his senior years.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Much the same happened with my 13y old mpoo when we added another mpoo puppy without consulting her. It took some time but it was the best decision I'd ever accidentally made.


----------



## AshesAshes

I spent so much time here looking at photos and wondering when I’d finally get to post my own and I finally can. This is Mars. I got from nanjac poodles in Florida this past October . The whole experience was wonderful. I’m so glad I found nanjac.mars is an absolute delight.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Welcome little Mars!


----------



## Chrissy

We also got our new puppy from Nanjac poodles this past October! Do not know if Mars is from the same litter as our Pebbles - but he is adorable in your photos. We are very happy with our puppy and Nancy does breed wonderful poodles with lovely temperaments. Good luck with him.


----------



## TeamHellhound

Simon is starting to grow out from his shave down, and it seems to be mostly adult coat that is coming through, since it's very crisp and curly, plus he's starting to clear, with lots of lighter colored hair coming in. I was finally able to (mostly) get his face cleaned up, and am working on the basics of a Sweetheart clip. 

2021-12-7 Simon DSC_6005 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2021-12-7 Simon DSC_6009 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2021-12-7 Simon DSC_6023 CPC Dream by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

There was a Poodle under all the Doodle.  

2021-12-7 Simon DSC_6080 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## AshesAshes

Chrissy said:


> We also got our new puppy from Nanjac poodles this past October! Do not know if Mars is from the same litter as our Pebbles - but he is adorable in your photos. We are very happy with our puppy and Nancy does breed wonderful poodles with lovely temperaments. Good luck with him.


Omg hi. Is Fiona the mama? What a coincidence! Now I need to see pics of yours 😂


----------



## Chrissy

Hi, Mallory is Pebbles Mama. She was born a week before Mars - and she is the only girl out of those two litters That Nancy had. I was originally considering taking one of the Fiona’s little boys and then decided to go for the girl. Really a small world. Am attaching two photo.


----------



## TeamHellhound

This is where we are today. I tweaked his trim into more of a "real" Royal Dutch.


----------



## Genny




----------



## BuzzysMom1

Uribie 8 months 65lbs. Happy Holidays🗣


----------



## Fenris-wolf

BuzzysMom1 said:


> Uribie 8 months 65lbs. Happy Holidays🗣
> View attachment 485659


My heart🥺🥰


----------



## Genny

BuzzysMom1 said:


> Uribie 8 months 65lbs. Happy Holidays🗣
> View attachment 485659


Cooper is 5 months old today... and just over 5lbs! ,


----------



## DCmini

Winston at 13 and 14 weeks old.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Sharing some action pictures of my 10 month puppy Elroy! Fresh snow here this Christmas Eve morning. He dug a hole in the garden for me just before he launched into a round of snow Zoomies! I just love my boy!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

She finally got a rope toy! And she loves it as much as I thought she would.


----------



## Midwesthunter

Our standard. He’s going to be the best pheasant hunter when he gets older. We love him.


----------



## DCmini

Winston at 16 weeks. First snow!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

So cute! 😍


----------



## Beryl

Rooibos is 6 months old now, taller than his long bodied big brother but lighter weight. 
















He is almost housebroken.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Beryl said:


> Rooibos is 6 months old now, taller than his long bodied big brother but lighter weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is almost housebroken.


Awwwww🥰😍


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

We got some snow in CT! 6-8" I'd say. Elroy seems to like it! Whoever gave the wisk idea for removing snowballs (another thread) cheers to you🍻! That works great!


----------



## LynnB739

I wanted to share some pics of my Sophie. She is 7 1/2 months old. This was her first snow a few weeks back. Thankfully, we have not had any accumulating snow in the past week or so. We aer in New Jersey, across the Hudson from NYC. 










This is Sophie just chilling on the couch. 










And....
A special surprise. You can almost feel the puppy breath.

This si Sophie's new cousin, Tillie. She is 10 weeks old and my sister brought her home this past weekend. Sophie is a toy and Tillie is a minature, so they are close to the same size. Tillie is 3.8 pounds now and Sophie is probably around 5 pounds. She was last at the vet about a month ago and she was 4.6 pounds. They are adorable toghter and lots of fun. Tillie makes me realize how much Sophie has matured. She is a lot calmer now and just so perfect.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Look at the pretty babies!!


----------



## Audi

My Bijou loves to ride in her Daddy’s dirty work truck.


----------



## Audi

94Magna_Tom said:


> Sharing some action pictures of my 10 month puppy Elroy! Fresh snow here this Christmas Eve morning. He dug a hole in the garden for me just before he launched into a round of snow Zoomies! I just love my boy!
> View attachment 485951
> 
> View attachment 485953
> 
> View attachment 485954
> View attachment 485956
> 
> View attachment 485955
> 
> View attachment 485957


Handsome boy. Just so handsome.


----------



## BuzzysMom1

Urbie was made for snow....


----------



## Beryl




----------



## MrsKaia

Pretty much a clown at 5 months old ...








... and still a clown at 1.5 year old.


----------



## Audi

MrsKaia said:


> View attachment 488179
> 
> View attachment 488180
> 
> Pretty much a clown at 5 months old ...
> View attachment 488182
> 
> ... and still a clown at 1.5 year old.


What a character!


----------



## MrsKaia

@Audi: Thanks! He could and still can be a handful at times, but he is an absolute sweetheart


----------



## RDias

This is Kerbie Ann. She is currently 21.5 weeks old. 
🦷 Teething is in full swing. She’s lost 3 teeth in two days…. 
She’s becoming a real Daddy’s girl! So sweet.


----------



## DCmini

Winston hanging out with the Georgetown students and exploring a nearby trail


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Some of Miss Shay. Last is her 6 month Birthday photo from Sunday. Random others.


----------



## Lubancoco

Here is our little C.C. We got her from Gail Zamora right before Christmas. We had to send our 17 year old Coco Chanel to doggie heaven from end stage collapsing trachea. We loved her so and were so sad. I kept talking to her and asked her to help me find a pup. C.C. Is a bit of a handful but very flirty and affectionate. Because of the pandemic and since Coco was so sensitive in the last 6 months, especially, I watched all the videos I could find and am now able to groom C.C. myself. I feel very accomplished!! The pic with CC on her snuffle mat and wood floor is her 2nd grooming by me.


----------



## TSoto

Lubancoco said:


> Here is our little C.C. We got her from Gail Zamora right before Christmas. We had to send our 17 year old Coco Chanel to doggie heaven from end stage collapsing trachea. We loved her so and were so sad. I kept talking to her and asked her to help me find a pup. C.C. Is a bit of a handful but very flirty and affectionate. Because of the pandemic and since Coco was so sensitive in the last 6 months, especially, I watched all the videos I could find and am now able to groom C.C. myself. I feel very accomplished!! The pic with CC on her snuffle mat and wood floor is her 2nd grooming by me.


Congratulation! C.C is adorable. I’m sorry for the loss of your coco. we lost our little 12 year old fur baby Macy as well and we still miss her. We got our toy poodle Sophia from Gail Zamora in June 2021. She will be turning 1year this month and I can’t believe how fast it has went. C.C looks amazing great job on grooming her..


----------



## TSoto

Lubancoco said:


> Here is our little C.C. We got her from Gail Zamora right before Christmas. We had to send our 17 year old Coco Chanel to doggie heaven from end stage collapsing trachea. We loved her so and were so sad. I kept talking to her and asked her to help me find a pup. C.C. Is a bit of a handful but very flirty and affectionate. Because of the pandemic and since Coco was so sensitive in the last 6 months, especially, I watched all the videos I could find and am now able to groom C.C. myself. I feel very accomplished!! The pic with CC on her snuffle mat and wood floor is her 2nd grooming by me.


How old and how big is C.C?


----------



## Audi

Bijou in her booster seat. She’s getting so big and can now stick her head out of the window. Anyone else get and like their booster seats for their toy or mini? I used it for my toy and Bijou is a mini,so maybe that’s why she looks huge. I suspect a growth spurt.


----------



## TSoto

I love my car booster seat for Sophia my toy poodle and she loves it as well.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Miss Shay in her booster when we first got it. She doing much better in it now.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

TSoto said:


> I love my car booster seat for Sophia my toy poodle and she loves it as well.
> View attachment 490074
> 
> View attachment 490073


Kukla rides in the same Outward Hound seat!


----------



## Audi

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Kukla rides in the same Outward Hound seat!


The Outward Hound seat looks cool but my baby would be too heavy I think. Bijou will be a year old in May and she seems to keep growing. I might have to find another car seat.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Audi said:


> The Outward Hound seat looks cool but my baby would be too heavy I think. Bijou will be a year old in May and she seems to keep growing. I might have to find another car seat.


Since Bijou is a mini, I agree that the Outward Hound seat is probably too small for her.


----------



## Audi

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Since Bijou is a mini, I agree that the Outward Hound seat is probably too small for her.


Yes and my favorite harness looks too small on her,although I run two fingers under to see if it’s too tight. It isn’t, but I think I’m going to have to go up a size on everything.


----------



## Audi

ShelleyDickison said:


> Miss Shay in her booster when we first got it. She doing much better in it now.


I’ll check this one out. Thank you!


----------



## TSoto

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Since Bijou is a mini, I agree that the Outward Hound seat is probably too small for her.


----------



## Mini poodle mom




----------



## Audi

TSoto said:


> I love my car booster seat for Sophia my toy poodle and she loves it as well.
> View attachment 490074
> 
> View attachment 490073


She looks like a princess!


----------



## Happy'sDad

Here's a few of Happy. Can't believe we're already coming up on her 2nd B-day.


----------



## ivy1

My sister's new puppy. Not a







poodle but too cute.


----------



## TSoto

Happy'sDad said:


> Here's a few of Happy. Can't believe we're already coming up on her 2nd B-day.
> 
> View attachment 490346
> View attachment 490347
> View attachment 490348


😍


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy is soooo cute while he's taking a nap😘!


----------



## ivy1

Scout's 2 month photo


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I just love these pictures. We were playing ball when all of a sudden she just stopped dead, sat down and stared straight ahead. I asked her what she was looking at and she turned her head and looked at me like….what you can’t see it? Still have no idea what she was looking at.


----------



## TSoto

😍


----------



## Jazz and Daisy's mom

My dog Jazz


----------



## Mini poodle mom

Pearl sorry about the pizza photo lol


----------



## CatholicCarry

These are our 5 week old Doodle puppies. Mom is a cream/pale apricot multigenerational Goldendoodle while dad is a dark apricot rescue poodle that may or may not be a Doodle too. 



















Dad on the left and Mom on the right.


----------



## BuzzysMom1

Urbie after his groom today 🤪


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach

My baby, Louis Louie is 24 weeks old


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

He's beautiful!


----------



## Asta's Mom

Spectacular puppy lovely


----------



## PaulinaMiamiBeach

Asta's Mom said:


> Spectacular puppy lovely


Thank you he is so sweet 😘


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Louie is extremely cute!


----------



## Lorena Flower

My Bettie))


----------



## BattleWaifu

5 Mo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

That reminds me...we have a "tongue out" thread here somewhere 🤣!


----------



## BattleWaifu

Poof after blowout , bath day


----------



## PiratePoodleLover

My new poodle puppy named Jack, got him yesterday!


----------



## cowpony

Welcome Jack! Tags already, I'm impressed with your organizational skills!


----------



## TeresaM777

Our new 11 week-old white miniature will be arriving from ALLURE Poodles in Minneapolis tomorrow around 2:00 p.m. I'm counting the hours. We're so excited to introduce her to her new sister, 13 year-old apricot miniature Chloe. I'm so excited, I can hardly stand myself.


----------



## Miki

How exciting! Chloe is a doll - and I have no doubt your new mini will also be precious and perfect! Can't wait to meet her!

p.s. My Ty is also from Allure, as is Spottytoe's Joey. ❤ Olga!


----------



## Spottytoes

Yes! How exciting! Your little Chloe is so precious! What a sweet little pup! Looking forward to her adventures! I agree with Miki! 😊


----------



## twyla




----------



## TeresaM777

Miki said:


> How exciting! Chloe is a doll - and I have no doubt your new mini will also be precious and perfect! Can't wait to meet her!
> 
> p.s. My Ty is also from Allure, as is Spottytoe's Joey. ❤ Olga!


Wow! Our babies may be related! Maisy's parents are Bianca and Pepe!


----------



## Miki

TeresaM777 said:


> Wow! Our babies may be related! Maisy's parents are Bianca and Pepe!


They are! Ty's sire is also Pepe (CH Allure Quirk); his dam is Masya (CH Allure Infinity). I met Bianca when I got Ty - what a beautiful girl! Very confident, too!


----------



## RomeoCoco22

Romeo and Coco say hello to everyone!
We've been here for a few years - not posting a lot - but I regularly read and get information to help my senior toy poodles - THANKS to everyone here! Happy Holidays from all of us!
View media item 38872




  








Romeo2022A.jpg




__
RomeoCoco22


__
25 d ago


__
christmas
toy poodle




He's posing for Mommy in front of the Christmas tree - so sweet isn't he?


----------



## PupperNugs

*François* 









*Zsa Zsa*


----------



## PoodleJoon

Hope my tpoo from Gail Zamora


----------



## PoodleJoon

Obviously pissed off at something!


----------



## twyla

Nellie in her nap cave


----------



## PoodleJoon

Happy weekend!


----------

